
Protesters at Middlebury College shout down speaker, attack him and a professor - CapitalistCartr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2017/03/04/protesters-at-middlebury-college-shout-down-speaker-attack-him-and-a-professor/
======
symlinkk
Free speech goes both ways. From the NYTimes article:

> Bill Burger, a spokesman for the college, said in an interview: “There are
> people who are eager to portray college students or the entire higher
> education establishment as hopelessly out of touch, a bastion of liberal
> indoctrination, and I think that’s fundamentally false. However, events like
> last night’s do feed that false narrative.”

Couldn't have said it better myself. They're only hurting their own cause.

~~~
WalterGR
_They 're only hurting their own cause._

As with the UC Berkeley protest at Milo Y's appearance, did anyone ID these
people to confirm that they're students at the university?

------
Overtonwindow
This is disappointing. Everyone should have the right to speak freely, without
fear of violence or intimidation, regardless of their message. It's that
simple.

